# The Coward Obama on Iran



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2012)

Apparently, behind the scenes he's willing to assassinate Iranian nuclear scientists while doing nothing on the diplomatic level. 

Majid Jamali Fashi was hung today in Tehran. Where was Obama, calling for mercy? Where was the left? I saw them make a huge ole stink for Tookie. <Crickets>


Did a WikiLeaks document doom Iranian 'Mossad agent'? | The Times of Israel


----------



## J.E.D (May 16, 2012)

So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.



I want him to be a leader and speak out against evil. I know you don't get that.


----------



## RightWingFerret (May 16, 2012)

you may as well have a 12 year old girl deal with the Iranian Nuclear Crisis. Obama doesn't care if Iran Bombs Israel, he his a Hitler clone,,he just doesnt care for Jewish People.


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.


It's a little complex, JosefK. In Britain, a Julian Assange is sitting pretty in an allegedly pleasant undisclosed location instead of facing his betrayal of America by leeching out information that pointed to every single person involved in stopping Iran from getting nukes.

The jabberwocky is a peace prize is waiting in the wings for a man named Manning who subverted his security clearance in the Navy to get Assange literally hundreds of thousands of pieces of confidential files for his Wikileaks fame and fortune.

It's an ugly business when you have a loudmouthed lime like Ahmadinejad not saying he would like to wipe the United States and Israel off the face of the planet, and he did not say it a dozen times. (go figger).

Simple-minded folk do not know how serious it is to keep confidences of security clearance. Manning was a bright fellow, and he and Assange may have killed a number of collaborators according to the grapevine. This is just one instance.

"Confidential" in the military means life-or-death most usually.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2012)

Iran has no intention of negotiating or engaging in diplomacy.
May as well pick them off one at a time.


----------



## rdean (May 16, 2012)

We've already had a Chicken Hawk.  Glad we have Obama.


----------



## eots (May 16, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> you may as well have a 12 year old girl deal with the Iranian Nuclear Crisis. Obama doesn't care if Iran Bombs Israel, he his a Hitler clone,,he just doesnt care for Jewish People.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfkzUQJeB2Y]Pat Buchanan 300 nukes in Israel yet Iran a threat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2012)

rdean said:


> We've already had a Chicken Hawk.  Glad we have Obama.


It's too bad Obama doesn't come across as someone who, if they betrayed the trust of their fellow Americans on national security, would be scared spitless to do such a thing.

No problemo! The world thinks so little of Obama's America, they think Manning should get a Pulitzer Prize for betraying American allies and furnishing them all death sentences?

You ought to hear the rumble about Afghanistan's collaborators getting hits. America is screwed because of this kind of shit.

They think they're heroes because Obama spoke badly of America his first visit while in office to the Europeans.

The only smart thing Americans can do right now is just get rid of your hero on voting day.

Anything would be better than the selling out of America by its own CEO, but you can't seem to see that, rdean.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 16, 2012)

In most countries the penalty for spying is death..

The guy was a spy who murdered.

He was tried, convicted, and executed.

So what's the problem??


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> In most countries the penalty for spying is death..
> 
> The guy was a spy who murdered.
> 
> ...


Weak leadership in the USA and Wikileaks pulling America's pants down, Sunni Man.

Right now in Afghanistan at Kandahar, we have the Talibanis, collaborators of the WTC bombing on September 11, 2001 engaging in attacks in areas that were the focus of US Afghanistan surge, namely Kandahar.

We wouldn't have that if a pompous announcement that America bad this that and the other weren't coming from a White House pledging to undo any progress made in bringing Afghanistan into the 21st century by American troops cleaning house on those who cleaned house on the WTC. imho.

We had to stay in Germany for 60 years to ensure the Nazis did not get back in power.


----------



## Peach (May 16, 2012)

JosefK said:


> So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.



Gats may want another war, the bombs going off on TV seem like movie scene. If Gats is really concerned, he could sign up to take his body to a combat zone, but the "war as TV movie" crowd don't feel personally obligated to actually serve. Note Dick Cheney, was was profit to him, but he stated clearly he had OTHER PRIORITIES than military service. Namely, making money off of the was, regardless of how many Americans better than he, were killed or injured.


----------



## freedombecki (May 16, 2012)

Leadership calling for mercy is a far cry from declaring war, Peach. He was wondering why there was rage over a man who criminally murdered 4 people in cold blood with a shotgun who started a gang (Crips) who have killed many innocent people in the last 30 years, and nothing for this man who collaborated with keeping Iran nuclear-disarmed. It is believed Wikileaks gave out his and other people's information to people who really don't need to know how America gets information to protect American citizens.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Right now in Afghanistan at Kandahar, we have the Talibanis, collaborators of the WTC bombing on September 11, 2001 engaging in attacks in areas that were the focus of US Afghanistan surge, namely Kandahar.
> 
> We wouldn't have that if a pompous announcement that America bad this that and the other weren't coming from a White House pledging to undo any progress made in _bringing Afghanistan into the 21st century_ by American troops cleaning house on those who cleaned house on the WTC. imho.
> 
> We had to stay in Germany for 60 years to ensure the Nazis did not get back in power.


#1) The Taliban had zero to do with 9/11

#2) It is not our job to bring anyone into the 21st century.  Period

#3) We went there to get OBL and clear out Al Qeada. That job has been done. Time to leave.

#4) The U.S. stayed in Germany because of the USSR and had nothing to do with stopping a Nazi revival.


----------



## Tweezerman (May 16, 2012)

It's not Muslims' job to bring infidels into the 7th century.  Will they ever stop murdering us?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 16, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.
> ...



You calling out people as simple minded after what you just posted is akin to Hitler accusing Stalin of mass murder


----------



## Sunni Man (May 16, 2012)

Tweezerman said:


> It's not Muslims' job to bring infidels into the 7th century.  Will they ever stop murdering us?


Who is us?


----------



## Tweezerman (May 16, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Tweezerman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not Muslims' job to bring infidels into the 7th century.  Will they ever stop murdering us?
> ...



Us would be infidels.  You know, the infidels your religion says to kill?


----------



## rdean (May 16, 2012)

Just curious.  Why does the right wing care so much for foreigners but want to stomp on the American middle class including their own base?  Looking at what Republicans are doing to the poor and middle class in this country, even Israel has to be watching and asking, "Do we really want to be associated with Republicans"?  Look at what they are doing to their own constituency.  How long before they do that to us?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> In most countries the penalty for spying is death..
> 
> The guy was a spy who murdered.
> 
> ...



Yea, and you'll notice that I never actually argued against whether Iran actually had the right to kill him or not. You're like a lib that in the middle of an argument, argues the right to free speech as the basis for a bad answer.

And what I did ask is why are libs so anti capital punishment and so vocal on behalf of some of the most vile people; Tookie, Manson, etc and then silent now when a guy actually kills for a noble cause? Once again; liberal hypocrisy at its finest.

Why did he kill though? Was it not for the greater good? Is that not the whole point of killing terrorists, terrorist plotters and terrorist enablers? Where is Obama's exalting of this guy's heroic actions on his "behalf." Where is the condemnation of Iran during this spectacle?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.
> ...



Oh shut your face. This is libs ploy. Instead of debating the merits of war/defense. They try and call out people for not being enlisted.

This is America. We, the citizens debate and input what actions are necessary. If you're so f'ing concerned about people doing military service then write your congress man and tell him/her to make military service mandatory. But you're not interested in who is serving or that in your own warped view that we are equally sacrifcing. You're just willing to spin an argument.

Like I said, this is f'ing America. We do what we think we should. And had I not had injury issues some time ago that would have not even had me passing the physical, I may have enlisted. But that's not the point. I'm a proud American. I support those who enlist, such as my friends. And I support anybody who is engaged in a virtuous endeavor not related to the military. That's what we're about. So stop pretending that you give a flying f about whether I'm in the military b/c you and/or many of your comrades wouldn't be enthusiastically supporting me anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Right now in Afghanistan at Kandahar, we have the Talibanis, collaborators of the WTC bombing on September 11, 2001 engaging in attacks in areas that were the focus of US Afghanistan surge, namely Kandahar.
> ...



1) Flat out lie

2) Yea - I tenuously agree. I think that is sort of the excuse that Bush/Obama have used b/c it sounds better than 'we are still fighting the bad guys.' Personally I don't like being lied to by either of them. They should be straight up with us.

3) The terrorist networks are far from defeated.

4) Yes, it was about fighting communism; something that is basically facism's cousin.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.
> ...



I want him to prevent Iran from getting a nuclear weapon.  They don't have one yet and some top guy who was going to help them get one is dead.  If Obama made that happen good on him.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.
> ...



1.  Manning wasn't in the Navy.

2.."Confidential" doesn't mean "life or death."  It just means that the information would cause "damage."

Otherwise, you're correct that a breach of security clearance is serious and Manning caused unknown piles of damage and or dead bodies and that is egregious.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> We've already had a Chicken Hawk.  Glad we have Obama.



Um....




> Chickenhawk (also chicken hawk and chicken-hawk) is a political epithet used in the United States as ad hominem argument to criticize somebody who strongly supports a war or other military action (i.e., a War Hawk), yet who actively avoided military service when of age.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickenhawk_(politics)

Obviously the President supports the war we're in, and yet he never served.  Bush served in the Guard.  So isn't Obama the chickenhawk?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

asterism said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



That's a fair point. However, he has not been very clear at all about the Iran issue and I have a real problem with that. When he was clear about it during the 08 election season; he was on the wrong side of the issue. Am I supposed to believe that he has done a 180? Certainly, his actions don't much speak to that.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Why did he kill though? Was it not for the greater good? Is that not the whole point of killing terrorists, terrorist plotters and terrorist enablers? Where is Obama's exalting of this guy's heroic actions on his "behalf." Where is the condemnation of Iran during this spectacle?


The guy did nothing heroic.

He was just a paid hit man for the Mossad terrorist organization.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2012)

obama could hardly fight with Iran over one thing while at the same time supporting Iran's terrorists in Syria could he?


----------



## amir (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> In most countries the penalty for spying is death..
> 
> The guy was a spy who murdered.
> 
> ...


***
I can't understand why you try so hard to defend those blood thirsty mullahs, Sunni  man.
It would've been fine hadn't the IRI justice system been so corrupted.
You see, when they want to get rid of someone, the easiest label would be espionage.
They abhor Bahiis, so they accuse them of spying (for their "favorite" target, the Zionist Entity")
Since they can't (actually they can but to fool the outsider) kill those who fight for freedom, they charge them with being the enemy of God. Now try to defend such sin!
Drug is another excuse for them to commit murder, ditto adultery.
Even if there is a trial and Perry Mason is your attorney, Allah always wins.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> Just curious.  Why does the right wing care so much for foreigners but want to stomp on the American middle class including their own base?  Looking at what Republicans are doing to the poor and middle class in this country, even Israel has to be watching and asking, "Do we really want to be associated with Republicans"?  Look at what they are doing to their own constituency.  How long before they do that to us?



Another dimwit.  If iran continues to extend its arc of power, and threatens more US allies and trade partners, will that be good for the US economy, and its national interests, or not?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

amir said:


> I can't understand why you try so hard to defend those blood thirsty mullahs, Sunni  man.


Everyone knows it was Israeli's Mossad that assassinated the Iranian scientist.

Hopefully, they executed the right person for the crime.

Personally, I don't like Shiites one bit.

But Iran does stand up to Israel; and that's a big plus in my book.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> amir said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand why you try so hard to defend those blood thirsty mullahs, Sunni  man.
> ...



It will be a great day when Israel frees the Iranian people from this hate and darkness they live under.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> It will be a great day when Israel frees the Iranian people from this hate and darkness they live under.


It will be a great day when Israel no longer exists; and the world can be at peace.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a great day when Israel frees the Iranian people from this hate and darkness they live under.
> ...



I think the Nazis said something like that about the Jews.  Didn't work out very well then and it will not work out very well for you.  You are fighting against God.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 17, 2012)

Exactly how long has the US been trying to stop Iran from getting a nuclear weapon?  It might be just me, but it sure seems like forever.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> Exactly how long has the US been trying to stop Iran from getting a nuclear weapon?  It might be just me, but it sure seems like forever.



Germany and France have talked with them for years and no results.  No one is going to do a thing about Iran except Israel, the one nation who be affected the most by a nuclear Iran.  Israel is always the bad guy when they defend themselves so everyone can just blame them when the crap hits the fan.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how long has the US been trying to stop Iran from getting a nuclear weapon?  It might be just me, but it sure seems like forever.
> ...


Iran hasn't attacked another country in over 300 years.

Israel is the rabid aggressor that needs a leash around it's neck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



I don't like to make religious based arguments. However, I'll give it as my personal view that he is on the money.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


God abandoned Israel a long time ago.

Hopefully, next time there will be a true and lasting Final Solution to this seemingly never ending problem.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If God abandoned Israel; that sliver of a country would already be wiped off the Earth. What's it say for you that you're worried about a tiny piece of land while your people sit on thousands and thousands of miles of black gold?


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



That's a lie.  Iran has funded terrorist organizations for years.  Sell that to some naive college kid.  Why don't you tell me Iran is building a nuke for "peaceful purposes".  Maybe that'll sell.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Oh yeah, wait until "next time".   LOL.   Hitler had the same mind set you do.  Didn't work out for him either.  Islam is nothing but hate from the pit of hell.  You're fighting God and you're gonna lose.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If God abandoned Israel; that sliver of a country would already be wiped off the Earth. What's it say for you that you're worried about a tiny piece of land while your people sit on thousands and thousands of miles of black gold?



Israel is like an infected boil that needs removed in order for the body to be healthy.

It may be small but it's a blight on the landscape.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > If God abandoned Israel; that sliver of a country would already be wiped off the Earth. What's it say for you that you're worried about a tiny piece of land while your people sit on thousands and thousands of miles of black gold?
> ...



Those are hateful sick words.  Now you know why I hate Islam.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > If God abandoned Israel; that sliver of a country would already be wiped off the Earth. What's it say for you that you're worried about a tiny piece of land while your people sit on thousands and thousands of miles of black gold?
> ...



Yup. That's what I thought. You're nothing more than a racist bigot. G'Day.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup. That's what I thought. You're nothing more than a racist bigot. G'Day.


Racist?? 

So you think Israel is a race??


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. That's what I thought. You're nothing more than a racist bigot. G'Day.
> ...



Your words are hateful.  Islam is a religion of hate.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Poor baby; having a melt down over your make believe zionist fantasy??


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not gonna play your hateful game by making it personal.  

Islam is a cultic hateful religion and your words showed it by calling for the destruction of a democratic nation.  Very sick stuff.  I choose peace unless you give us no choice.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Islam is a cultic hateful religion and your words showed it by calling for the destruction of a democratic nation.  Very sick stuff.  I choose peace unless you give* us *no choice.


Who is "us" ??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

sunni man said:


> thegreatgatsby said:
> 
> 
> > yup. That's what i thought. You're nothing more than a racist bigot. G'day.
> ...



I said G'day.


----------



## Buford (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a cultic hateful religion and your words showed it by calling for the destruction of a democratic nation.  Very sick stuff.  I choose peace unless you give* us *no choice.
> ...



None of your business.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sunni man said:
> 
> 
> > thegreatgatsby said:
> ...


Are you pretending to be from Australia mr. homo ??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > sunni man said:
> ...



And again. Good day to you.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



He did a 180 on Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## asterism (May 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



That's bullshit.  Iran funds and controls Hezbollah.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yup. That's what I thought. You're nothing more than a racist bigot. G'Day.



He's a load of fucking trash - a completely worthless scumbag; if you're first recognizing that now, the fault might be yours...


----------



## rhodescholar (May 17, 2012)

asterism said:


> That's bullshit.  Iran funds and controls Hezbollah.



...and hamas and islamic jihad and others...

That line is one of the litmus test ones, when a poster tries to defend iran by making the claim  that "they haven't attacked anyone in like 6 million years" or some other manufactured time - its guaranteed you're seeing a lowlife scumbag islamic terrorist defender, no two ways about it.

It's a standard line used by them all over the web poli forums, usually as a trolling line with other ones equally stupid.

But that poster is no doubt loved by tin-brain and a few other chimps here, he actually makes them look smart.


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Muslims lie.  It's condoned by Islam so it should come as no surprise that a muslim would state that Iran hasn't attacked anyone.  Cult followers do what they're told.  Thinking is forbidden.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Muslims lie.  It's condoned by Islam so it should come as no surprise that a muslim would state that Iran hasn't attacked anyone.  Cult followers do what they're told.  Thinking is forbidden.


Read a history book.

Iran hasn't invaded another country in over 300 years.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> obama could hardly fight with Iran over one thing while at the same time supporting Iran's terrorists in Syria could he?



What do you mean? Iran is friends with the Assad regime.


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims lie.  It's condoned by Islam so it should come as no surprise that a muslim would state that Iran hasn't attacked anyone.  Cult followers do what they're told.  Thinking is forbidden.
> ...



Who are these guys here giving a nazi salute?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


The Nazis didn't invent that way of saluting.

The Romans saluted that way over 2 thousand years ago.

Remember "Hail Caesar!!"


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama could hardly fight with Iran over one thing while at the same time supporting Iran's terrorists in Syria could he?
> ...



Un Huh.

Meanwhile Iran is behind the al quaeda terrorists fighting the Assad regime.   Like they were behind the fighting in Libya, Egypt and Yemen.

The goal is a pan arab caliphate.  It's restoration of a new version of the Ottoman Empire.   One capable of challenging and defeating the west.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The Persians are not Arabs though, actually they don't like each other. Right now Syria is the headquarters for Hezbollah and Hamas and are very pro Iranian, if the rebels overthrow Assad that may change, why would Iran risk that?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


You are Way Off base here.

Al Quaeda is Sunni and Iran is Shia........ sworn enemies.

Iran has zip to do with Egypt, Libya, Yemen, or the rebels in Syria. That is a Sunni conflict.

Iran backs Assad.

The sunni rebels are fighting Assad and his Iranian proxy soldiers.

Also, Iran would be totally opposed to a Pan Arab anything. Period.

HG is correct that Iranian's are Not arabs; in fact they intensely dislike arabs.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Shia  or Sunni Caliphate?


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question.  Who are these guys?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...


Why are you asking me??

Duh......You are the one who posted the picture. 

You should know what you posted.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Because the mad Mullahs of Iran and the muslim arabs are on the same side.  That side is whatever side the west is not on.   They may not all be arabs, but they are all muslims.


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You know who they are.  Your dishonesty is now up front for everyone to see.  Thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> You know who they are.  Your dishonesty is now up front for everyone to see.


No, I don't know them or know who they are?

Why is this so important??


----------



## High_Gravity (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Its not that simple, if it were there wouldn't be so much violence and war in the Middle east, they kill more of each other than infidels.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



B/C there's more of them to kill than "infidels." You couldn't pay me to be a civilian in the Middle East right now.


----------



## zonly1 (May 19, 2012)

JosefK said:


> So now you WANT Obama to negotiate with Iran.



He's  been wanting to do this for quit some time. He signs NDAA during Christmas vacation as a shock and there is a history with obama and admitanutjob


----------



## zonly1 (May 19, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Try answering the question lib...you continue to make excuses for your answers...amazing how personal responsibility escapes you.


----------



## zonly1 (May 19, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



you have every right to think in those terms especially when we've rebuild their live in a systemic way...us taxpayers footing the bill and not one ounce of oil.


----------

